# Lake Louise Timeshares?



## lanalee (Feb 13, 2006)

I just saw a documentary on the Travel Channel about Lake Louise.  Fascinating story and the lake is beautiful.  I want to go there!

I wasn't sure of the exact location, so I did a quick search on the internet.  So I now know it's in Alberta.  Are there any timeshares at Lake Louise?  I can't tell from the reviews just where the timeshares in Alberta are located in relation to Lake Louise.

What can you tell me about this beautiful lake?


----------



## shagnut (Feb 14, 2006)

I was there in July. It was gorgeous. The closest ts will be either Banff or Canmore.  The whole area is great. I went from Calgary to Jasper and wrote an extensive review on timeshareforums.com Go to share you memories with Shaggy and you will see my review.  I also can share some pics of the area if you would like to see them. May help you plan your trip.  shaggy


----------

